# Hans Christian Andersen



## deserve to die (Jan 9, 2008)

Anybody else like his writing? I have ever since I was a little child.
My favorite piece was - and still is - The Little Match Girl.


----------



## HarmsGirl (May 15, 2008)

I love him! I did his works in Myth and Fairy Tale and CHildren's Lit at uni -- and I love the Little Match Girl. It was my basis this semester for my HCA essay a few weeks ago, which, my lecturer liked [no marks back but as I emailed my submission to her she read it online]. I can't wait to find out what I get.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (May 31, 2008)

I love Hans Christian Andersen! I liked The Little Match Girl, but I must say that my favorite is The Mermaid. In my book of his stories, that is the first one and I absolutely loved it when I read it. It was so familiar too, so I think I must have read it somewhere before I got that book, but I don't remember where. I felt the same way with The Little Match Girl. But I love the descriptions in The Mermaid, everything about it is just so beautiful. I could just read it over and over. (Honorable Mention also to The Nightingale and The Bottle Neck).


----------

